# [Solved]Could not find root block device in .

## rabcor

```
>> mounting root device...

>>using mount -t auto -o ro

!! The filesystem mounted at /dev/sda6 does not appear to be valid /, try again

!! Could not find the root block device in .
```

then i get a command line that asks me to type "root block device() ::"

i can also type shell for a shell and q to skip (which doesn't really do much)

if i type in /dev/sda6 i get the following

```
mount: /dev/sda6 on /newroot failed: Device or resource busy

!! Could not mount specified ROOT, try again

!! Could not find the root block device in .
```

Prior to this event gentoo was working fine (but i had a very minimal install i had only just installed kdebase on it and its deps)

1.I decided to upgrade GCC to testing branch so portage could recognize my i7. so its at the current testing branch version now (then emerged libtools aswell)

2.

I upgraded my kdebase-meta also to testing branch version which was the only thing i really wasn't sure whether i'd want to do

I upgraded my nvidia-drivers (which gave me an API error on xorg saying i had mismatching drivers installed or something like that i can probably solve this one myself but if anyone knows the issue i'd love to get a pointer)

I emerged testing branch amarok.

I emerged chromium 

I upgraded smplayer 2 to testing branch

i emerged openoffice-bin

I started by upgrading my gcc and libtools according to an official guide aswell as my make.conf then rebooted, everything was working as intended at that point.

then i did a genkernel to remove uvesafb support (cus i'm using vesa, and i didn't change any option but is it possible some options in my kernel may have changed when i did this causing the error?) and finally i emerged all of these things simultaneously different terminals (is it perhaps a bad idea to simultaneously emerge many programs? should i stick to only using one emerge at a time? could it be the cause?).

now when i got back to my computer everything had successfully emerged, i typed in reboot and got an error from bash saying "command not found"

then same deal with shutdown, i ended up rebooting by doing this

```
echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
```

and thats where i got this error for the first time

here's my fstab

```
/dev/sda3      /boot      ext2      defaults   1 2

/dev/sda6      /      ext4      defaults,noauto,noatime      0 1

/dev/sda5      none      swap      sw      0 0

#Windows 7

/dev/sdb2      /home/Storage   ntfs-3g      defaults,noatime   0 2

/dev/sdc1      /home/Games   ntfs-3g      defaults,noatime   0 2

```

grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 4

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Windows 7 Ultimate x64

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title Gentoo Linux 3.5.7

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.5.7-gentoo root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda6 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap vga=0x34C

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.5.7-gentoo
```

So far i've tried adding the line "rootfstype=ext4" to grub which didn't do much at all for me.

i have not yet tried to run from the livecd and chrooting but i have the cd, i haven't tried cus i have no idea what i would do

----------

## NeddySeagoon

rabcor,

```
!! Could not find the root block device in .
```

tells a lot.

The kernel tried to list all of the block devices it can see before the full stop.

In your case, none.

You have kernel support for your motherboard HDD controller missing.

----------

## DONAHUE

boot cd

run 

```
fsck /dev/sda6
```

oddly, let's hope for errors and fixes to be reported

mount the gentoo partitions, enter the chroot, nominally

```
:mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/boot

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

hopefully the mount goes well or gives a useful complaint

repeat the steps of http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gcc-upgrading.xml

emerge gcc

gcc-config -l

gcc-config {latest version in list}

env-update && source /etc/profile

emerge --oneshot libtool

emerge -D {all the stuff you recently installed, only one emerge process at a time, emerging many items in a single emerge process is encouraged}

emerge -av --depclean after careful review to ensure you don't remove your active kernel source active gcc active glibc etc

revdep-rebuild

emerge wgetpaste

emerge --info | wgetpaste and post the url returned and/or any errors or warnings in the process 

exit chroot and reboot system

----------

## rabcor

Thanks for your replies guys  :Smile: 

I ran fsck /dev/sda6 and it outputs

"/dev/sda6: clean, 353023/3137536 files, 2271423/1259140 blocks"

unfortunately i guess.

 *myself wrote:*   

> next i tried chrooting successfully.
> 
> followed the short version steps and then did emerge gcc like you suggested and confirmed that gcc was configured to use the latest version available. 
> 
> Then i emerge -D'ed all the stuff i had recently installed and did a depclean and so on, and  rebooted finally.
> ...

 

Your paste can be seen here: http://bpaste.net/show/71384/

rebooting time.

Success!! thanks a lot for your comments guys, and thanks donahue for your easy to follow suggestions! like usual, i learned a lot from asking for help here!  :Smile:  i wouldn't have done this in such a short amount of time if it wasn't for your input  :Smile: 

----------

